# Israeli Hackers Retaliate



## JBS (Jan 12, 2012)

Just a friendly reminder that we are _officially_  living in the age of International Cyber Warfare.



> *Israeli hacker retaliates to credit card hacking*
> 
> By Yolande Knell BBC News, Jerusalem
> 
> ...


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-16526067


----------



## TH15 (Jan 12, 2012)

I still don't get why people STILL try to F with the Israelis. They always hit back harder than they were hit.


----------



## CDG (Jan 12, 2012)

TH15 said:


> I still don't get why people STILL try to F with the Israelis. They always hit back harder than they were hit.


 
A strategy we should be using. However, since we're a country full of bleeding-heart pussies, I don't see it happening.


----------



## TH15 (Jan 12, 2012)

CDG said:


> A strategy we should be using. However, since we're a country full of bleeding-heart pussies, I don't see it happening.


California. But I whole heartedly agree. I blame the media more than anyone though.


----------



## Scotth (Jan 16, 2012)

> *Hackers disrupt Israel's stock exchange, airline, banks*
> 
> JERUSALEM — Hackers disrupted online access to the Tel Aviv Stock Exchange, El Al Airlines and three banks on Monday in what the government described as a cyber-offensive against Israel.
> 
> ...


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/46012902/ns/technology_and_science-security/#.TxRxivmqj0U

This is far from over.


----------



## Aviv (Feb 15, 2012)

The army should recruit these hackers for unit 8200. They would be able to do a lot more damage due to the resources they would be given.


----------



## hoepoe (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Aviv

By the nature of "hackers", they probably don't want the franework of the military. Anyway, where do you think they came from  (probably mamram, but not 8200)

What unit did you serve in? I saw your intro, but which unit?

H


----------



## Aviv (Feb 15, 2012)

hoepoe said:


> Hi Aviv
> 
> By the nature of "hackers", they probably don't want the franework of the military. Anyway, where do you think they came from  (probably mamram, but not 8200)
> 
> ...


Shaldag. You?


----------



## hoepoe (Feb 15, 2012)

nice. Im not nearly as high speed as you in the army. I served in the old (pre Kfir) Duchifat and then in a Pulsar for Milluim.


----------



## Aviv (Feb 16, 2012)

hoepoe said:


> nice. Im not nearly as high speed as you in the army. I served in the old (pre Kfir) Duchifat and then in a Pulsar for Milluim.


 
I only ended up in the unit more or less by accident. It wasnt the first choice I had. My younger brother is serving in Duchifat right now. He is supposed to go to bahad 1 soon for officer school.


----------

